# Canon EOS 550D or Nikon D3100



## ThomasB1993 (Jul 9, 2011)

Which one is 'better'? I'm new to photography but I don't have a decent camera so I'm looking to buy a new one. So after some searching I came up with these 2 but I don't know which one is better. There's a difference in price (590 for the Canon and 440 for the Nikon), but the specs of the Canon are a bit better, altho I don't know if they're worth the 150, you know. Besides the camera, which one would have the best (quality, durability, ...) accesories, like lenses, and stuff? I'm looking for a decent (macro, highdetail, ...) camera for a beginner, any advice? Other suggestions are also welcome.

Thanks in advance

T.B.


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

ThomasB1993 said:


> ....but the specs of the Canon are a bit better....


 The 2 cameras are very nearly identical performance, durability, quality, and cost wise.

I prefer Nikon's design and ergonomics.

The D3100 is a more recently released model than the 550D.


----------



## jgooz (Jul 9, 2011)

ya i have to agree, one isnt really better than another as far as those models are concerned. just put each in your hand and see which one feels better


----------

